# Deer Set



## myingling (Aug 3, 2013)

Set Grunters I spun up for a fellow here in pa 

Old wormy chestnut 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4053_zps03b5e450.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4051_zpsea3f6ea5.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the wormy chestnut!! Nice looking calls - What's the finish?
Barry


----------



## myingling (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks 


I use the rattle cans of sanding sealer 2 coats then few coats spar ,,, This is what I use on just bout all my calls


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Mike - They look real nice!!


----------

